

The Daily Digg app for iPad - adamjohn
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3PttqVY7P4

======
gparke
How come Digg hasn't gotten on this yet? I have heard that many developers
have been having difficulties with News related applications as Apple is
getting much flak from media sources about "stealing" their spotlight. Is this
true?

This app looks gorgeous. I will be sure to try it out.

